# Microsoft Word, keeps 1.5 spacing between lines..



## KingofLodis (Jun 18, 2005)

Regardless of what my Microsoft Word options are set to for the line spacing limits, it stays at 1.5... I want it to be regular, but it won't change back to regular...

Any ideas?


----------



## ceri sheeran (May 29, 2006)

Hi,

Try making the changes again. 

Then using the Format Font option and change the font to something and then back to the font size you want.

Now use the Default option which will change the settings in the normal.dot template file.

hth

Ceri


----------



## msarft (Sep 20, 2003)

*Try this*

Select the lines (drag across so that the text is highlighted), then go to Format (up in the top menu bar), select Paragraph.
Under indents and spacing, make sure that in the Spacing section your before and after increments are set to "0" and that your line spacing is set to single.

If it is doing it everytime you create a new document in MSWord, then you will need to re-create your normal.dot file.


----------



## talldude123 (Nov 8, 2006)

Did you log on as an Administrator, and set the line spacing in Format -> Paragraph? If you're doing this with a limited or standard user it will not save any settings.


----------

